# Cordless drill and impact drivers



## Saxe Point (Jan 29, 2013)

I've got a Milwaukee drill and impact driver. They are outstanding in every way.


----------



## estevens (Nov 22, 2013)

*Milwaukee*

Do you happen to know the model numbers on the ones you got. Thanks for your response.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What's your budget?
What's it going to be used for? Are you a GC or just a DIY?
Anytime I'm trying to make a tool decision I like to first check on Amazon.com, look up the tool then look at the bottom of the listing at the reviews.
Before buying I tend to also check CPO tools to see if they have any factory remanufactured versions available. 
There's been a lot of sales lately every where on the drill and impact combos, which almost always saves money.
I rarely use my drills any more since I bought a couple of drivers. I also bought the biggest Ryobi drill driver bit and drill set they sell. It has the drills, sockets, adaptors and bits all in on convenient carrying case.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I have the Makita 18v stuff and it is great. I started with the LXT drill and small impact driver and I've been expanding it over the years, circ saw, vacuum, etc. Recent adds are the biggest impact tool they make that easily does the lug nuts on my car and truck and the best rechargeable led work light ever with an articulating and swivel head.

But really you can't really go wrong with any of the stuff out there, for home use anyway. Lots of good quality tool brands to choose from. Milwaukee, Bosch, Ryobi, Hitachi, Dewalt, etc. Best to pick one brand and stay with it because of the batteries. But I wish they would make the battery standard so we could mix and match tools more easily.

And like Joe I have found the Ryobi accessory kits to be really good.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You know that's never going to happen Rylo.
Then they could not charge $100.00 for 1, battery when I'm paying less then $70.00 for 2, Ryobi's.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah, just wishful thinking. Actually the big name brand batteries aren't that expensive online. My original set came with 2 of the 3AH batteries and I subsequently got a 2 pack of the 1.5AH batteries for small jobs and portability for about $110. So far all batteries are working great and still charging properly. The big ones get a lot of use in the vacuum and the blower (yes I even got a leaf blower and it works surprisingly well for the decks on my townhouse). But Ryobi certainly is the best deal and the tools are pretty solid, too. Is it Ryobi or Rigid that has the lifetime battery warranty?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Rigid, but read the fine print.
https://www.ridgid.com/us/en/three-year-limited-lsa


----------



## Saxe Point (Jan 29, 2013)

estevens said:


> Do you happen to know the model numbers on the ones you got. Thanks for your response.


I quickly looked at the Milwaukee website and it appears they are no longer listing the combo kit that I purchased. However, I do know that many places, including Home Depot and other tool stores, are clearing out those particular kits [impact driver and drill] because Milwaukee's replacing them in favor of the Fuel brushless models, which are more expensive. You might be able to get a really good deal now. I don't have the Fuel models, but they are more than adequate for my purposes.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

I have two of the 18 v Dewalt cordless impacts. Bought the first one about seven years ago and picked up a second a couple years ago. I use them to hang garage doors, screw down deck flooring, install kitchen cabinets, and just about everything in between. They work very well and the newer one has a light and doesn't require you to pull back on the chuck sleeve to insert a bit. Check amazon for pricing.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i am a DIYer. i have the ryobi drill/impact drill combo. they work pretty darned well. the nicad batteries, well, they must be charged before use. they don't hold a full charge for more than a day. and after a few days, pretty much dead. but when charged for the day, they do last a while.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

I have moved to Bosch cordless tools. Quality, well priced.


----------



## MinnesotaSteve (Apr 7, 2013)

I just went through this process. Lot of good reviews on the Tools in Action channel on youtube.

In terms of 18V... Dewalt and Milwaukee are at the top. Milwaukee has a bit of a lead on brushless models, and larger capacity batteries, but when you look at ergonomics many prefer the Dewalt feel.

Ridgid has some nice stuff, but they're not as ubiquitous. I'm not sure where the value proposition lies here, as they nearly cost as much as the Milwaukee/Dewalt. I have a Ridgid router, and it's nice, but I've even noticed Home Depot seems to be carrying less and less of their tools and pushing the yellow and red. 

Ryobi is the leader in value. They're not as rugged, and they have more usability quirks, but price wise they can't be beat and are more than adequate for DIYers.

Interesting tidbit... Milwaukee is owned by Ryobi. Ridgid tools are also made by Ryobi.(just the orange ones... the plumbing tools are still Ridgid)

Makita, I'm not quite sure what's going on there... It seems like their battery technology is lagging considerably. I really love their corded tools, but I'd probably pass on their cordless right now.

In terms of 12V it's really no contest. Milwaukee's M12 leads the pack, not just in performance but also in sheer number of tools available.


Some things to keep in mind... If you're a DIY occasional user, I'd stick to just the simple drill/driver/flashlight tools in terms of cordless. The saws and big drills and such really need the big battery packs, and spares as well because they use a lot of juice. For the same money you can buy corded tools that'll last you forever because they don't feel bad sitting in their case for a few years without use.


Myself, I bought the Milwaukee M12 drill/driver and impact driver sets that are on sale this month for $99/ea. I bought two kits rather than a combo, so now I have 4 batteries and two chargers. Yeah it's the same price as the M18 kit, but I really like the small size of the 12 volt tools and I really have no need for the heavier tools. I have corded tools for heavier jobs. Reciprocating saw, hammer drill, circular saw and so on.

I've been using a Dewalt 12V drill/driver since 2005, and they're really more than adequate for DIYer. My Dewalt 12V was a better than my buddies Ryobi 18V.


----------



## Dave88LX (Nov 10, 2011)

I went through this process fairly recently to get started on a new line of cordless stuff after my buddy introduced me to the impact drivers (not to be confused with impact gun). I started doing some research and found the Makita brushless line to have very favorable reviews. Bit the bullet on the *LXT239 set*, which at the time included an extra tool for free. I've been happy with it so far; then again I'm sure there are a lot of lines which I'd be happy with.


----------



## logan91077 (Nov 28, 2013)

I had the makita lxt impact/drill set and one of my battery's died in less than 2 years. All the other makita sets i had before worked pretty well and had decent life span. But i replaced the 18v lxt set with a ridgid set up and love it. Lifetime warranty on everything, more power than the makita set and lifetime warranty( yeah its that cool). They all cost about the same out the door so the warranty made the difference for me. Just my .02 cents.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

I use the DeWalt 20 volt drill and driver set. Light and easy to handle, the impact seems to be fall impact resistant at 6 foot. It wasn't an intentional test. LOL


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Everyone has their favorite brand my advise is determine what your needs are now and in the future what your budget will support. No matter which you decide on there will be things you like and things you don't like. 
In other words you can analyze till you paralyze.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I had purchased a Porter Cable combo a few years back and for my occasional uses, it is quite adequate. Not nearly as good as DeWalt or Milwaukee, but, for my budget, a good choice. The NiCd version of the PC tools is being fazed out so I bought another combo (drill/impact driver) for $99 and now have 6 PC cordless tools and 4 batteries which is really nice. To date, no problems. In fact, I left my original PC 18v. cordless drill up on a shed roof at a customer's home and forgot about it……..4 months later the HO discovered the drill and returned it to me. It had been out in the sun, rain, sleet, snow all that time and still works to this day!


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

I buy my tools from a local tool dealer that caters mainly to contractors. When I needed a new battery for one my Makitas my helper picked one up at Home Cheapo. It was about 1\2 the thickness of the stock battery from the tool store and doesn't last nearly as long as the stock one.
Reason number two million and twelve not to shop at the pig slop, I mean big box stores!


----------



## Jdwilson112 (Mar 29, 2014)

I have a makita drill/driver set. I love it, plenty of power long battery life and if you get them around Xmas time Home Depot always has a big sale.


----------



## Surfer4fun (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm a home diy guy and invested in the Bosch 12v line and have been completely thrilled with the drill driver, impactor, oscillating tool, and saw. All tools are rugged and have guts for my use but I have to admit the milwaukee m12 line is deep in tools.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Davejss said:


> I buy my tools from a local tool dealer that caters mainly to contractors. When I needed a new battery for one my Makitas my helper picked one up at Home Cheapo. It was about 1\2 the thickness of the stock battery from the tool store and doesn't last nearly as long as the stock one.
> Reason number two million and twelve not to shop at the pig slop, I mean big box stores!


Your guy likely just bought the wrong battery. The makita line has a 3.0 amp hour battery that powers the skill saw, wrecking saw, etc. along with drills etc. as well as a 1.5 amp hour deal that powers only the smaller tools, e.g. Drills, drivers, etc.

The smaller one looks exactly like the larger, except that it is about half size.

Ron


----------

